

Leaks are easy to find, but memory usage analysis is bit more difficult - kohlerm
http://kohlerm.blogspot.com/2009/03/leaks-are-easy-to-find-but-memory-usage.html
Memory leaks are relatively easy to find in Java, when using the right approach/tool. Memory usage analysis is more difficult and is often not done at all in practice. The blog post explains a fundamental technique to analyze memory usage, which is supported by the Eclipse Memory Analyzer tool.
======
cperciva
I suppose when the author says "memory leaks are easy to find", he's using the
word "easy" in the same sense as "the halting problem is easy to solve". It is
impossible for any algorithm to determine whether it is possible for a
particular object to ever be used again.

